# 10g and Fluval Specs



## ModusVivendi (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright, time to introduce my other 3 other tanks and I decided to do it in a single thread. I've posted a thread with my oldest tank, a Fluval Chi, and here are my other tanks that were setup just this past summer (I've got the fever!!)

First, I needed a little company at work, and went with the Fluval Spec 2g which has been a tremendous tank so far. Hairgrass in the front, anacharis and alternathera in the back. This alternanthera that I purchased from plantedaquariumscentral.com just last week is SICK! I was used to seeing the tiny ones at Petsmart, and the quality of this blew my mind when I got it in. The scape in general I'm not too happy with; I think maybe the addition of a well placed, nice rock would add some much needed dimension. The hairgrass is holding its own, buts I need to come up with a dosing regimen and something to put it in thats easy to take to work and dose there. Say hello to my colleague Adm. Adama.


































My Fluval Spec 5 is home to some thriving swords, microsword, and java moss as well as 2 ivory apple snails and about a thousand copepods +/- 100. Regular doses of flourish but no CO2. I havent really decided where I'm going with this tank but I would like to try my hand at neocaridinas.


















Last is my densly planted 10g with diy CO2. Hairgrass, anacharis, swords, some older plant about level with the hairgrass that I've had for a while and cannot identify, alternathera reineicki (sp?), cryptocoryne wendti, cryptocoryne spiralis, and java fern. This one is home to a pair of German Blue Rams, 3 panda corys, and another species of cory. This one also gets flourish, but I'm trying to put together a dosing regimen and could use some suggestions for a tank of this size. Setup with the Fluval C2 and Finnex Ray 2.

















Side view

















Thanks for taking a look!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ModusVivendi (Sep 2, 2012)

I added a piece of red basalt that im really happy with to the 2g.


























Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tanks


----------



## ModusVivendi (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks!

I've moved things around a bit on the 10g and added a peace lily that was in poor condition in a marina breeder box. 

I've also added 20 RCS to the Spec V. Actually a lot of them look more like oranges at the moment. 



































Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

Those all look great! Well done.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Your plants look very healthy and happy


----------



## ModusVivendi (Sep 2, 2012)

Update:









Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sssnel (Nov 8, 2011)

They look great. Your betta is beautiful. His name, epic...
I have a Colonel Ty and Starbuck in my tanks.


----------

